# Dont Get Mad, Get Angry Eyes!!!



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

well ive been wanting to get some eye brows for my car for a while but i spoke to Serban and he said just try painting them on...SO I DID. i think they came out cool. what do you guys think. dont mind the dirt on my car, its allways dirty lol. :thumbup: ANGRY EYES HERE!!!


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

id put some more curved angle on to it...its iite tho...


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

are you winking?it looks like one is more "angry" than the other.


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

lol yeah, working progress, it was just a test run. i underdid it on purpose so i can tweek them as i go. its exactly why i posted to for some imput from you guys. judging among peers isnt bad. thanks for the input.


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

It looks all right on a photo, but I saw the car and easily figured it out that is was paint or tape or whatever, I would laugh.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Not bad though i agree I think you should put a little more of a curve tothem


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks okay
just dont go overboard with it


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> looks okay
> just dont go overboard with it


 thanks for the input. im on top of it. im gonna fix them monday or this sunday. i'll show you guys a before and after if i can. thanks!


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

make them extend to the sides of the car more, covering more headlight. and lessen the angle of then (more flat than triangle)


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

will do guys.


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

I used to have painted brows on my car too.....some helpful tips....

-Use some kind of glass adhesion promoter first...unless you want to repaint them every week, they tend to chip very easily.
-Use a duplicolor paint that matches your cars color code (adjust for paint fading, etc.), it looks better that way.
-Blue Painters tape is very helpful in masking off the area you want painted, remember to accurately measure out each side, so the angles line up the same, otherwise it'll look like your car was punched in the face. lol
-Don't paint the corner lenses if you ever plan on removing the eyebrows, their clear plastic finish makes it impossible to get the paint off without scratching them. Also don't cover too much of the headlight beam, you don't wanna drive blind at night.
-Last, put the paint on nice and heavy, each coat thickening till your desire, otherwise you'll end up being able to see through the paint, and it'll look crappy. Make sure you use plenty of clearcoat too.

Good luck!

Oh yea, and if you need to remove them to repaint them or w/e, a razor blade is your best friend, it won't hurt the glass headlights at all.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not bad, but I was expecting something like this...


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

that looks like a cheap rip off of fake s15's with a different hood. but hoods that double as eyelids aren't really that nice. plus, the color of that car almost matches to vomit forced out when seeing the ugly body kit


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

While it's not my personal choice of kit or color, at least he did a real angry eyes conversion, and didn't just paint eyebrows onto the headlights. :fluffy:

I checked out your car domain site and it doesn't look to me like you are driving around anything special, give credit where it's due...


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> I checked out your car domain site and it doesn't look to me like you are driving around anything special, give credit where it's due...


i'll give him credit for being rich.
If I had as much money as he used to put that stuff on his car, mine would look 10x better.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jaralaccs said:


> i'll give him credit for being rich.
> If I had as much money as he used to put that stuff on his car, mine would look 10x better.


Jay is not rich.
He did a bunch of the work himself, and saved up for quite a while to get that work done.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Jaralaccs said:


> i'll give him credit for being rich.
> If I had as much money as he used to put that stuff on his car, mine would look 10x better.


.....I'd rather go 10x faster, than look 10x better any day


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Do I need to remind you that this is the Cosmetic section?

Also, Jay has an SE-R...so it's already faster than our GA powered old lady movers.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

personal preference that car looks pretty damn hot.. i like it alot.. i give props to him for doing such a awesome job though the green color i not fond of but still he did a awesome job on it.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Do I need to remind you that this is the Cosmetic section?
> 
> Also, Jay has an SE-R...so it's already faster than our GA powered old lady movers.



haha hell yea


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

your paint on "angry eyes" look like the eyebrows that i used to mold from fiberglass and sell under "BS Performance". i still rock my pair on my 200, and i think one other person on these boards has a pair too, some kid from 'rado


----------

